# cuteness warning!!!



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

well, i think it deserves a cuteness warning, i had clover out the other day then i came on the forum for a bit and let her run on my bed, then i went to check on her after 20 minutes (she's right behind me, i dont need to constantly check) and i lift up the blanket (luckily i had my camera) and i find this!!

































and here's just some other pics
this is so cute, kinda reminds me of an alien lol









and her on her pillow (told you she had one)


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, that definitely needs a cuteness warning!! Those pics of her sleeping are the cutest ever!!


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Omg^_^ Cute, CUte, CUTEY!!!!!! So lubly^_^ Just bewtiful^_^


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Clover is a seriously special little girl!!

Did she get her URI sorted out?? I may have missed the update


----------



## frankie-t- (Mar 23, 2008)

Awwww!  i love the first pic! she looks soooooo cute and cushty! lol


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks guys, and ration im still working on getting the URI sorted out, my mom has a friend who's a vet so ya, ill update you when i know anything


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

ohhhh, sheblooks soooo cute! she is so lucky to have such a lovely home with you, after what she's been through she definetly deserves you for a mommy!


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

oh she is adorable, i really would love a hairless rat, but i just cant find one anywhere. gorgeous pictures.


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

She is really cute!


----------



## AZratkeeper (Jan 27, 2008)

i love hairless rats so plain so simple 


[ in a good way ]


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww! Nakeds are so cute!


----------

